# [PC-BSD] Issues with Intel video on 9.2?



## nakins (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,

I was trying to install PC-BSD on a new build and I'm having issues with it. I know this is not a place for PC-BSD issues. But, I'm considering just installing freebsd FreeBSD to avoid the problem I'm having. 

My install goes ok, but when I try to boot from the disk, the monitor shuts down. It was said that this might be an issue with the onboard Intel video adapter. I assume the video adapter is Intel and it is not defined on the Asus web site and specs for the board I have.

What I was wondering is if FreeBSD 9.2 has any issues with Intel video adapters?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2013)

Please give the exact model of machine and video board.


----------



## nakins (Nov 5, 2013)

It is a Asus P8B75-m/csm.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 6, 2013)

The graphics are in the processor.  Which processor do you have?


----------



## nakins (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry, it is a G2120 3.1 ghz Pentium lga1155 cpu.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 6, 2013)

Intel HD Graphics, the Intel KMS X driver should support it fine.  I don't know what PC-BSD does specifically, but would expect it to work there also.


----------



## nakins (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for your help.


----------

